# DEER/ELK COMBO HUNT?



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

:idea: Why dont they have a combo hunt for Muzzleloader hunters? like the riflehunt combo they have for any bull/General buck and they could have a spike/buck combo...spred the hunters out a little more.....Just a thought :idea:


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

That would never happen, First of all they will never put the deer hunt back in November. and second there is no more room for hunts before Oct.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't that what they call the "any weapon" hunt?

"A special Northern Region buck deer/bull elk combination hunt will be held from Oct. 3
to Oct. 15. If you obtain a Northern Region buck/bull combination permit, you may use *any legal weapon* to take one buck deer within the area and season specified on your permit (please see the map on page 76). This permit also allows you to hunt bull elk in all general any-bull units in the state."

I know, it would be nice to have the hunt smokepole only but that is as close as it will get.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

What a scam...buck/bull combo... :roll: 
Don't even think about it buddy...just put in for your bonus point and keep putting arrows thru the foam deer in your backyard...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The combo doesn't run on bonus points. That thers differnt.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The combo doesn't run on bonus points. That thers differnt.


yeah I know...I'm just saying...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

I do think, however, that they should allow us to hunt both spike or anybull depending on the location we find ourselves.

One elk tag, if Im in a spike unit I shoot a spike. If Im in an any bull unit I have the opportunity too.


----------

